# Pet insurance for birds? (UK)



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of a pet insurance provider that will cover birds?

I've tried looking around and i'd like the birds to be covered in case of emergency or illness to save on vet costs but most places seem to do only cats and dogs.

Any ideas?

Edit - also, would insurance cover things like annual check ups etc?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found a few https://www.exoticdirect.co.uk/bird-insurance
http://www.eandl.co.uk/pet/bird-insurance

I dont know which is best but i will have a good look on them, something that i need too


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks iPerry, i'll check them out now 

I don't really know much about insurance, but i must have spent a fortune on my budgie out of pocket so i want to make sure i'm prepared in future. If insurance covers basic vet visits too that would be ideal.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

ohhh what a great question being unemployed insurance would be great for zippy


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah i'm recently unemployed too, but trying for somewhere else  Hence the reason i can't be having unexpected vet bills now.

If i can't get insurance for whatever reason, i think i'll try setting up an extra bank account for emergencies. After another visit yesterday for the budgie again it's definitely something to think about.

I'm living off one meal a day for at least the next two weeks but it's worth it haha.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm long term sick so am on esa also on dla but that is all changing soon and i prob won't qualify for it anymore so need to get something in place so zippy has some sort of cover if he ever got ill god forbid .

Hope Bob is ok


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, another infection. She's looking awful though. She's not preening herself properly, has lost loads of weight  I have antibiotics again but i've been warned it may well stress her out too much to catch her twice a day to give them to her.

I'm on DLA too, it's all fun and games, eh?

I've still not looked at those sites, i better get on it lol.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Yeah, another infection. She's looking awful though. She's not preening herself properly, has lost loads of weight  I have antibiotics again but i've been warned it may well stress her out too much to catch her twice a day to give them to her.
> 
> I'm on DLA too, it's all fun and games, eh?
> 
> I've still not looked at those sites, i better get on it lol.



awww poor Bob hope she gets better


----------



## Emi (Jul 20, 2009)

Heh, I'm on DLA too. Finding an affordable vet is tough, I wish I'd thought of insurance before it was necessary, now it looks like I'm going to pay right out the teeth. There are things like PDSA and possibly Blue Cross although I dunno if DLA is eligible.

Funny how many DLA's have cockatiels. Mind you one of my advisors said that having a pet that you can love and can love you back does you a whole world of good. Oh boy have I felt it ever since I got my bird, we've been each others salvation.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Emi said:


> Heh, I'm on DLA too. Finding an affordable vet is tough, I wish I'd thought of insurance before it was necessary, now it looks like I'm going to pay right out the teeth. There are things like PDSA and possibly Blue Cross although I dunno if DLA is eligible.
> 
> Funny how many DLA's have cockatiels. Mind you one of my advisors said that having a pet that you can love and can love you back does you a whole world of good. Oh boy have I felt it ever since I got my bird, we've been each others salvation.


That is so true, one of my Advisers said the same thing and to be honest I have been a lot better since getting zippy he is my salvation as well :blush:


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

You know, i never thought of the PDSA! Although as far as i know they only deal with cats dogs, rabbits etc. I'll give them a call and let you know. If they're open on saturdays that is.

And yeah i find my birds help when i'm unwell too  They seem to know when i'm not well and a little quieter lol


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

just got a quote from each of those and the first one seems to be the better one but will think about it a bit longer ,


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah i got the same too. I'll have to wait til i have a little more money like lol. It'll still be worth it in the long run i reckon


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Yeah i got the same too. I'll have to wait til i have a little more money like lol. It'll still be worth it in the long run i reckon


same here tho funny enough I heard back from the dwp re my dla this morning and I have been awarded it again thankgod


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats good news  I rely on mine so much!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Thats good news  I rely on mine so much!


so do I and I think it is shocking what they are doing with it,

least I won't have to worry to much about keeping zippy in the life he has become accustomed to lol , he is currently on my head again chattering away


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo's been enjoyng some skritches earlier today lol. 

My birds come before me all the time. Two tiels and a budgie is definitely the limit though!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm finding the second insurer a little hard to answer. I mean do Cockatiels count as "Small birds" or "Exotic Birds" and the "Insured value of additional items", does that mean stuff like the cage, accessories etc?

I think the first one is definitely the best one in those two links.

I'll wait til my dad gets here and ask him what an excess and stuff is. You'd think that at 26 i'd know this sort of stuff but unfortunately i don't lol.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I would guess as parrots they come under exotic birds and is it cover against theft the additional items is asking about? As that could well be cages.

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------

